# Noncomedogenic/Non-acnegenic makeup



## girl_geek (Dec 1, 2004)

Since I can no longer buy Prescriptives brand makeup in my hometown, I'm looking for another brand that makes noncomedogenic or non-acnegenic foundation (and hopefully a concealer and loose powder too!) Any suggestions?

If you're unfamiliar with the terms, products labeled "oil-free" do not contain oil but they may contain other greasy ingredients that can clog your pores. Products labeled noncomedogenic or non-acnegenic are not supposed to have any pore-clogging ingredients.

Thanks!


----------



## Laura (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you ever tried *Bare Minerals* foundation girl_geek?? I know there are no chemicals in that so it might be worth looking in to. I'm not sure if it's labeled noncomedogenic or non-acnegenic though


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 2, 2004)

I've had good luck with Almay foundations, as well as mineral makeup. My fave MMU brand is Aromaleigh.


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advice girls! I did a little web-searching and came up with a whole list of noncomedogenic makeups, and common makeup ingredients with comedogenic ratings. If anyone is interested you can find the lists here:

http://www.zerozits.com/SafeCosmetics/Safecosmetics.htm

Fortunately some of these brands I can find at Walmart, so maybe I can start saving some money on makeup! (Prescriptives is pretty expensive on a college student budget -- $30 for foundation!)


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 4, 2004)

I've checked out that Sage list before, and it's given me some ideas as what to try.

Currently, I'm hankering after BE Mineral Foundation, and BB Smooth Skin and Oil Free Foundations.

Off their list, I've tried and really liked Almay Skin Smoothing Foundation w/Kinetin and Revlon Diffusing Tint.


----------



## karie-ann (Aug 16, 2011)

Arbonne is a Swiss Product line, their cosmetics are Noncomedoginic, Free of Parabens and Hypoallergenic.  They are also Certified Vegan and Organic.  Arbonne can only be bought through a Independent Consultant, which I am.  So if you have any more questions just ask.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharmedImSure (Aug 16, 2011)

I have probably the most sensitive imaginable (I've developed some type of sun allergy)

and some things that have never clogged my pores- Laura Mercier Mineral Powder Foundation, Bare Minerals Mineral Powder, and Clinique's liquid foundations....those were like weightless.  Too bad I need more coverage now (


----------



## Bunny Bambina (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm interested!


----------

